# HEAT ?



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

My dog will be getting spayed in a couple weeks ,when shes not in heat anymore, my question is this : she bled ALOT for about a week,now its light pink and very little,is she almost done ? And we do have a fenced in yard but there are 3 or so dogs at my window barking and such because shes in my room and shes trying to get to them to now so im guessing shes in the ready to breed stage right ? This is the first Large Dog i have had come into heat before and it has been crazy im ready to get her spayed ! :roll:


How the dogs got in idk but im almost positive they jumped the fence


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Dogs will do anything to get to a bitch in heat. And i mean anything. Jump fences, dig, break down doors, climb, ECT.
I've always spayed my girls so idk a whole lot of first hand experience lol


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> Dogs will do anything to get to a bitch in heat. And i mean anything. Jump fences, dig, break down doors, climb, ECT.
> I've always spayed my girls so idk a whole lot of first hand experience lol


 I know,they wont leave ! And thats okay thanks anyways , i hope this is almost over with so i can get her spayed ,her appointment is the 26th and she should be fine by then , but i cant stand those dogs at my window,she broke my shade trying to get out there and she escaped/broke her crate so i guess shes sleeping with me tonight , and the dogs are just siting there howling ... from now on im spaying ahead of time !


----------



## el_mas_chingon (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds like she is towards the end of the heat. Usually the clearish/pinksih stuff along with waving that tail, is a sign of her being ready. Not too sure, though.. Keep her seperated @ all times, seems like you doing that now... Be sure to wash those sheets too..lol


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

el_mas_chingon said:


> Sounds like she is towards the end of the heat. Usually the clearish/pinksih stuff along with waving that tail, is a sign of her being ready. Not too sure, though.. Keep her seperated @ all times, seems like you doing that now... Be sure to wash those sheets too..lol


:goodpost:
Yes i am ,lol yeah i have done that already,but when i went back in there i realized that the cage wasnt even broken ,im not sure how she got out unless i forgot and didnt put her in ?But anyways shes in the crate now and i tried to put a diaper on her but she took it off but at least now i can goto sleep ! IF it is the end then she can get spayed the 26th ! Which i really hope so :woof: . Im tired of all these strays hanging around !


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thankfully I didn't have to deal with loose dogs in my city......Doesn't your city/town have a leash law?? Geez, I hope your yard is fenced in and even that won't stop a male from getting through it. Males have been known to tie a bitch through chain link fences. Glad you are getting her spayed! Hope all goes well


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes fenced in but i guess they jumped it, and nope no leash laws here, everyone just lets them go where ever which is insane ! A dog got hit yesterday ! And me too , thanks !


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

can someone please tell me what stage of her cycle she is on ? I know there are 3 i think,going in heat,breeding point and going out of heat but which one ? Thanks all


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullove said:


> can someone please tell me what stage of her cycle she is on ? I know there are 3 i think,going in heat,breeding point and going out of heat but which one ? Thanks all


In order to know what stage she is in you would have to keep track of how regular her heats are and track the days from beginning to end to break down the stages. Not every bitch goes into heat regularly some have irregular heats so keeping a heat calendar would help you to identify with what stage she is in by tracking the days of bleeding ect.

General Information

Estrus ("heat") is the mating period of female animals. When estrus occurs, animals are said to be "in heat" or "in season." Dogs generally have their first estrous cycle at 6-12 months of age. Some females of the large breeds, however, may not have their first estrus until they are 12-24 months of age.

The complete cycle takes about 6 months, resulting in 2 estrous periods each year. Individual variation occurs, but a given female's pattern tends to be repeated regularly.

The estrous cycle can be divided into 4 stages:

1. Proestrus: This stage begins with the appearance of vaginal bleeding. It normally lasts from 4 to 9 days. Male dogs become very interested in the female; however, she will not yet mate with them.

2. Estrus: This is the stage in which the female will accept the male and conception can occur. The vaginal discharge is more yellowish than bloody. Ordinarily, the stage lasts for 4 to 13 days. Your female will stand still and hold her tail to the side when you touch her back or a male dog tries to mount.

3. and 4. Metestrus and anestrus: These 2 stages are periods of ovarian activity, but with no significant outward signs. False pregnancies frequently occur during metestrus.

Some Important Points

* You should consider your pet to be "in season" for 21 days: 7 days coming into heat, 7 days in heat, 7 days going out. Though conception is most likely during the middle 7 days, Mother Nature doesn't always follow the rules. Confine your pet for the entire 3 weeks.

* Remember that the above information is general. Not all females follow these patterns. Consult with the doctor if your pet does not seem typical. Sometimes, cycling problems can be an early warning of more serious problems, and the sooner they are dealt with, the better.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> In order to know what stage she is in you would have to keep track of how regular her heats are and track the days from beginning to end to break down the stages. Not every bitch goes into heat regularly some have irregular heats so keeping a heat calendar would help you to identify with what stage she is in by tracking the days of bleeding ect.
> 
> General Information
> 
> ...


:goodpost:
Thank you !!!!!!! Estrus is what she is on right now because this is the 2nd week now that she has been in heat ..probley going on 2 1/2 weeks lol, and she is 10 months old and this is the 1st heat she has had,if she isnt in heat and the vet says everything is okay she will be spayed the 26th , cause he told me that he would have to check her first , but anyways if not then she will be spayed in about a month or so .

:roll:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullove said:


> :goodpost:
> Thank you !!!!!!! Estrus is what she is on right now because this is the 2nd week now that she has been in heat ..probley going on 2 1/2 weeks lol, and she is 10 months old and this is the 1st heat she has had,if she isnt in heat and the vet says everything is okay she will be spayed the 26th , cause he told me that he would have to check her first , but anyways if not then she will be spayed in about a month or so .
> 
> :roll:


Good Job on getting her spayed that's very responsible of you! Plus it will save you the headaches of the messy heats LOL


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Good Job on getting her spayed that's very responsible of you! Plus it will save you the headaches of the messy heats LOL


Thanks, yeah i cant stand it , theres still dogs outside my house ,,I had to put her in her crate in a room upstairs to get the dogs away from my window ! They are so crazy ,im ready for this heat thing to be over with ,the problem is taking her out to use the bathroom all those strays and some fluffy mutt the neighbor has are out there, they keep going over the fence or under it one ?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

pitbullove said:


> :goodpost:
> Thank you !!!!!!! Estrus is what she is on right now because this is the 2nd week now that she has been in heat ..probley going on 2 1/2 weeks lol, and she is 10 months old and this is the 1st heat she has had,if she isnt in heat and the vet says everything is okay she will be spayed the 26th , cause he told me that he would have to check her first , but anyways if not then she will be spayed in about a month or so .
> 
> :roll:


They can still spay your dog when she's in heat
usually they'll charge a lil more though.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> They can still spay your dog when she's in heat
> usually they'll charge a lil more though.


Well thats what i was told but its at a free spay and neuter clinic in a college gym where there will be 66 dogs as of now to get spayed/neutered and they have to do that many in two days ,plus update shots,cleanears ,check ups etc. , so idk if they will or not ,but i hope so because by then it will be her day 18 or 19 and it lasts 21,i just dot wanna put her in any danger


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullove said:


> Well thats what i was told but its at a free spay and neuter clinic in a college gym where there will be 66 dogs as of now to get spayed/neutered and they have to do that many in two days ,plus update shots,cleanears ,check ups etc. , so idk if they will or not ,but i hope so because by then it will be her day 18 or 19 and it lasts 21,i just dot wanna put her in any danger


Yeah you can do it while they are in heat but it's best you don't. Just do it when she comes out of heat like you planned.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

pitbullove said:


> Well thats what i was told but its at a free spay and neuter clinic in a college gym where there will be 66 dogs as of now to get spayed/neutered and they have to do that many in two days ,plus update shots,cleanears ,check ups etc. , so idk if they will or not ,but i hope so because by then it will be her day 18 or 19 and it lasts 21,i just dot wanna put her in any danger


make sure you really research that program. Some of those s/n programs are so packed and unethical that sometimes they don't sterilize utensils between procedures.
Just to make sure, I wouldn't want your pal to be hurt.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

well it was planned for the 26th but then she had to ocme in heat , so idk i guess i will let the vet decide but either way she has to go to get her rabies shot and ears cleaned


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Good luck! Everything will go just fine


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> make sure you really research that program. Some of those s/n programs are so packed and unethical that sometimes they don't sterilize utensils between procedures.
> Just to make sure, I wouldn't want your pal to be hurt.


Thanks for your concern , the local aspca will be the ones over the event but the vet i have had for my pitbull when she got her shots and when my shih tzu got spayed will be the one doing the surgery and he does all the shelter ones so im sure it will be done right , but i will make sure of that ! Haha im a bit protective of my girl so even though they said i could go home and come back (an hour to get there) im just gonna stay with her


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> Good luck! Everything will go just fine


Thanks again, i hope so !  im really worried though :/


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

... forget everything you fear... False Evidence Appearing Real 


these dogs are assertive period; when it comes to obsticles. Being nervous and scared is going to give the dog the feeling you need protected.. Tread lightly reacting out of internal fear and nerotic like nervousness. 

Pit Bulls may have been the first dogs dressed up all foo foo; however they are pure working dogs and need you to be strong and confident in your decisions.

with all that being said; you've made a wise judgment listening to Sadie, she has words beyond her years. I would also recomend you gather a Richard Stratton book or two, Grab louis colby's book .. because without fully knowing our breed we are only preparing to fail.. Like GI JOE "knowing is half the battle" ... gotta put that knowledge into action. 

Keep up the good work, best of luck. . ..


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> ... forget everything you fear... False Evidence Appearing Real
> 
> these dogs are assertive period; when it comes to obsticles. Being nervous and scared is going to give the dog the feeling you need protected.. Tread lightly reacting out of internal fear and nerotic like nervousness.
> 
> ...


Thank you , i will and yes she has helped me alot, all of you have . I will get over being nervous by then im sure, i just cant stand the fact of her having a surgery


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullove said:


> Thank you , i will and yes she has helped me alot, all of you have . I will get over being nervous by then im sure, i just cant stand the fact of her having a surgery


Just to ease your mind a bit this surgery is very very safe they do spays and neuters every day hundreds of them .... it's very rare that they will have any serious complications most of the time the biggest concern is anesthesia or infection at the incision but even now they have so many ways to to treat reactions to anesthesia durning surgery they have vets right there to take immediate action should anything like that happen and infections can be treated with antibiotics. I have had cats, and dogs spayed/neutered for years now and have never had any problems. It's very safe your dog is in good hands and you have nothing to fear. The medical field has advanced so far beyond what we could have ever imagined. I will say a prayer for your dog before she goes into surgery


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Just to ease your mind a bit this surgery is very very safe they do spays and neuters every day hundreds of them .... it's very rare that they will have any serious complications most of the time the biggest concern is anesthesia or infection at the incision but even now they have so many ways to to treat reactions to anesthesia turning surgery they have vets right there to take immediate action should anything like that happen and infections can be treated with antibiotics. I have had cats, and dogs spayed for years now and never had any problems. It's very safe your dog is in good hands and you have nothing to fear. The medical field has advanced so far beyond what we could have ever imagined. I will say a prayer for your dog before she goes into surgery


Thank you,that means alot to me,it really does .. my biggest fear is that one day i will loose her ,which normally people worry about but when she was about 5 months old we was gone for 4 days and some family was coming to feed and take her out , well they called and said someone broke in the house and she was gone, i have never cried so much in my life ... they searched for her and they called to tell me that they had no sign of her anywhere,well they heard something screaming while on the phone with me, and the next morning we was packing to go home and they found her, someone had locked her up under my house ,sh wouldnt come to nobody so they had to go under and get her , now i have the biggest fear of loosing her that i cant stand to even let her out use the bathrrom without me ,its sad but idk how to get over it .  she was under there for 3 days !


----------

